# Acrylic Cages



## Engraver30

Here are a few of the cages that I have set up for Mantids and a couple other critters. Any suggestions for making my mantid cages better would be appreciated.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## OGIGA

Looks amazingly nice! How much did that cost?


----------



## Engraver30

Thanks, I make the cages myself. It is one of my hobbies.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Wow I love these, if I lived nearer id probably try and nick one!  

Do they stand up well to condensation? Perhaps you could cut some large window type holes and seal them with mesh so there is more air flow.

Good job!


----------



## HempKnight

They look great. More air flow is always nice.


----------



## Peekaboo

My only suggestion is to make sure the enclosures have better ventilation. Although mantids need humidity, poor ventilation can cause problems with mold, fungus, and bacteria.


----------



## OGIGA

> Thanks, I make the cages myself. It is one of my hobbies.


I mean... how much did the materials cost?


----------



## Engraver30

I made a new cage today with the suggestions I recived from everyone. I added a set of holes on two more sides to allow more cross ventilation. Then I put screen on the inside to allow eaiser climbing. I would have used just screen on it instead of holes, but with one of my first attemps in building cages, my wonderful cat decided to see what was in it and broke the screen falling into the cage. If I was not so mad, I would have laughed when I saw her stuck in the cage. Fortunatly, neither the cat or the mantid I had in the cage was injured, but I learned a valuable lesson about what kind of cages to keep in my house. This new version is both cat proof and better ventilated.

Thank you everone for your suggestion and if you have any more, please let me know.

Here are a couple pics of the new model








OGIGA

I am lucky with my full time job. I run and program a cnc router. I get to work with acrylic and some times we have small pieces left over that I am told to get rid of. So I take them home and play with them. The acrylic is about 3/8" thick and so far it has not cost me anything. The hinges, feet, glue cost me a few dollars each to make. With my newest cages, I have built the hinges into the design of the cage and I might build in a set of feet in my next versions. I am really enjoying making cages for my mantids and other critters. To me , making the cages and taking care of the manitds is a real stress releiver.

Thanks for asking.

Tony


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Nice one


----------



## wuwu

you should think about selling those cages. they're very nice!


----------



## yen_saw

Nice work!! HOw long does it take to build one?

You can have the opening on the side instead of top, just turn the cage 90 deg, that way, you can have access into the cage not worrying about mantis escaping as they will hang on the top of the cage instead, it is handy especially when it comes to feeding and cleaning.


----------



## jmac27

Those are really nice cages. Would you ever sell any?


----------



## randyardvark

best home made ive seen i think  i would seriously coder making them to sell


----------



## Birdfly

I agree, they look exellent, and all that extra netting for ventilation will also provide the mantids a safer route to the top and better gripped perches for moulting..


----------



## Engraver30

Wow, thank you for all of your positive feedback. I wasn't planning on trying to sell them, but mabay I should. Mabay I will start by selling the single chamber cage that I just posted. I would probably sell this version for about $30.00 plus whatever shipping is. I think I am going to make another version like Yen_Saw suggested. If I get the time, mabay I will make it tonight and post it tommorrow. It would also sell for about the same price. If anyone would be interested feel free to shoot me an email or if anyone has anymore suggestions, please let me know. I really want to make this cage perfect for mantids.

Well thanks again for all of your positive suggestions

Tony

[email protected]


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Have you got a hot wire so you can make different shapes? And the idea of a door on the side is good, less worry about disturbing the occupant.


----------



## Asa

You've really got to sell those. :roll:


----------



## athicks

haha, that is awesome! What a great complementary hobby! And I mean, it is great because so many of the cages availible don't really suit mantids.


----------



## rickyc666

Rats! someone after my own heart. Best rodent pet ever.

Cool home made cages too.


----------



## Engraver30

rickyc666 said:


> Rats! someone after my own heart. Best rodent pet ever.Cool home made cages too.


Thanks, I think rats are cool too. We have about 4 males and 4 females in seperate cages now. My wife insisted in putting them in metal screen cages, so I have moved them out my my acrylic cage. The females seem to sneek out periodacly and go missing sometimes for a day or two, but end up getting back into there own cage. The other day when I was cleaning the boys I counted one extra in the cage. Apparently the females are getting into the boys cage for some loven and going back to there cage when they are done. I am affraid that we are going to have an abbondunce of rats soon.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

Engraver30 said:


> Thanks, I think rats are cool too. We have about 4 males and 4 females in seperate cages now. My wife insisted in putting them in metal screen cages, so I have moved them out my my acrylic cage. The females seem to sneek out periodacly and go missing sometimes for a day or two, but end up getting back into there own cage. The other day when I was cleaning the boys I counted one extra in the cage. Apparently the females are getting into the boys cage for some loven and going back to there cage when they are done. I am affraid that we are going to have an abbondunce of rats soon.


Bow chika bow wow! :lol:


----------



## thebugwife

Now you need a snake! :blink: 

I jealous I want access to a mill!!!!!


----------



## Engraver30

thebugwife said:


> Now you need a snake! :blink: I jealous I want access to a mill!!!!!


Got a snake (I pretty much have a small zoo in my house) and I always feel guilty when I feed it, so for the past 6 months I have been feeding it frozen mice.


----------

